# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2016] Clic droit inactif sur sections ou groupes

## bouillant

bonjour  tous,

Depuis quelques temps, il m'est impossible de faire un clic droit pour ouvrir les proprits de la section dtail, d'un groupe,.... Aucune raction. Je suis oblig de passer par le menu, expert section, groupe,....
Avez-vous dj rencontr ce problme ? J'ai rinitialis les affichages (barre d'outils) sans rsultat au cas o.

Merci de vos retours.

----------

